# You Know You're in Dubai When...



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

-0% of people you work with are from Dubai...

-The RTA has 5 photo albums of you..

-U hear it's not affected by the economic collapse but people are being laid off in dozens...

-U know u'r gonna get stuck in traffic...Still head JBR on the weekend! 

-9 out of every 10 events get cancelled ! 




Leave it up to you guys ....


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

You know you're in Dubai when people keep starting the same threads over and over again and they _still _aren't funny.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You know you're in Dubai if you're not prone to forgetting where you are and you are in fact, in Dubai.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> -0% of people you work with are from Dubai...


This is possible but not likely. It is estimated that 17% of the population are Emirati (1), so you have to work with fewer than 7 people for the likelihood of this to be correct. However, given the way that the population is spread through lower status jobs, I will grant that this might be possible. 
I, however, work with numerous Emiratis, mostly from Dubai and find the working environment very much enriched by their presence.



> -The RTA has 5 photo albums of you..


What a ridiculous assertion. Where are these 'photo albums' of which you speak? WHERE IS YOUR EVIDENCE? The RTA took 2 photos of me, one of which is on my drver's licence. Am I to believe that the pther photo has been divided into 5 parts and distributed so that each part has its own photo album? I somehow find this hard to believe.




> -U know u'r gonna get stuck in traffic...Still head JBR on the weekend!


Another baseless and absurd generalisation. I live in Dubai (2) and have never been to JBR, on the weekend or, indeed, at any other time.



> -9 out of every 10 events get cancelled !


Can you cite references that prove this ridiculous assertion? Can you show, for example, a list of 10 contiguous events where 9 have been cancelled? I'm sure you are quite a bright boy, but it seems to me that you are just making this stuff up.






_________________________________________________________________
REFERENCES
(1) Demographics of Dubai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(2) The residency visa in my passport


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> This is possible but not likely. It is estimated that 17% of the population are Emirati (1), so you have to work with fewer than 7 people for the likelihood of this to be correct. However, given the way that the population is spread through lower status jobs, I will grant that this might be possible.
> I, however, work with numerous Emiratis, mostly from Dubai and find the working environment very much enriched by their presence.
> 
> 
> ...



You know you are in Dubai when you read replies like this from Fanboys who suffer Stockholm Syndrome ! You sound like my old University lecturer marking my second year course work, where I have failed to reference every syllable to an accredited source. Jeesh !!!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> -0% of people you work with are from Dubai...
> 
> -The RTA has 5 photo albums of you..
> 
> ...


U know your back in Dubai when yet again, you go to drive into a vacant car parking space, only to find out yet again, the adjacent lazy 4WD operator next door, has decided, yet again, not only not try to park straight but also to take up part of your intended parking space as well as theirs !!! Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't all 4WD vehicles these days come with power steering?    Don't care what the excuse its just inconciderate laziness!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> You know you are in Dubai when you read replies like this from Fanboys who suffer Stockholm Syndrome ! You sound like my old University lecturer marking my second year course work, where I have failed to reference every syllable to an accredited source. Jeesh !!!!


Have a look at Muhannad's previous posts and you will see that that is exactly what I am parodying


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

hahahahaha you still bitter from our little debate danny? as flattering as that is....get over it dude it's not healthy  
btw good job on the citation and analysis ....surprisingly... you're learning... glad I cud help



> You know you're in Dubai if you're not prone to forgetting where you are and you are in fact, in Dubai.


Damn true...




> U know your back in Dubai when yet again, you go to drive into a vacant car parking space, only to find out yet again, the adjacent lazy 4WD operator next door, has decided, yet again, not only not try to park straight but also to take up part of your intended parking space as well as theirs !!! Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't all 4WD vehicles these days come with power steering? Don't care what the excuse its just inconciderate laziness!


Everyday I stare- with a broken heart- at dents on my sedan doors, from some 4x4 idiots who insist on slamming their doors open hittin yours in the parking while u away pickin up crap from geant....


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> hahahahaha you still bitter from our little debate danny? as flattering as that is....get over it dude it's not healthy
> btw good job on the citation and analysis ....surprisingly... you're learning... glad I cud help
> 
> 
> ...


Here we go....should be an interesting flame session...I have front row seats...:fencing:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> Here we go....should be an interesting flame session...I have front row seats...:fencing:


men and their egos. boring.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Not rising to this one. The guy is boring and argues like a teenage girl.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Not rising to this one. The guy is boring and argues like a teenage girl.


Yeah but, no but, yeah but......Miss Pollard


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> yeah but, no but, yeah but......miss pollard


 lol.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> hahahahaha you still bitter from our little debate danny? as flattering as that is....get over it dude it's not healthy
> btw good job on the citation and analysis ....surprisingly... you're learning... glad I cud help
> 
> 
> ...


Just spent 4,500 Dirhams on getting the shopping trolley dents and parking touches taken off our Audi ... _(figure its still cheaper than replacing the vehicle every few years)_  :confused2: :eyebrows: complete lower section rework and respray all the way around .... shes lookin' like new again now _(until next time God forbid) _!!!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> lol.


I wonder if he would "argue like a teenage girl" if he had just been convicted of sorcery and was facing a beheading in chop chop square....


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> I wonder if he would "argue like a teenage girl" if he had just been convicted of sorcery and was facing a beheading in chop chop square....


He'd probably just refuse to listen to any arguments that actually worked against him and only hear what he wanted to hear.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> He'd probably just refuse to listen to any arguments that actually worked against him and only hear what he wanted to hear.


That sounds familiar......where have I seen that before ? Oh yes I remember ! DAILY...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Just spent 4,500 Dirhams on getting the shopping trolley dents and parking touches taken off our Audi ... _(figure its still cheaper than replacing the vehicle every few years)_  :confused2: :eyebrows: complete lower section rework and respray all the way around .... shes lookin' like new again now _(until next time God forbid) _!!!


Your car is ready for the 2nd hand market and to be sold to an unsuspecting buyer in "Very Good Condition"


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, being a teacher of teenagers I get it daily too... *sigh* 

I really don't believe the guy belongs on this forum - he isn't at all interested in anything anyone else has to say, only in the textual version of listening to the sound of his own voice (admiring the look of his own text?). Generally this is a friendly and co-operative forum - he took me to task for patronising someone who was making racist comments, and possibly fair enough. But if you look through his previous posts all he does is patronise and hector people and belittle people and tell people off (he'd make a terrible teacher!).

I'm hoping he'll eventually get the message and either grow up or go away. I suspect that he lacks the saelf-awareness to do either though.

I think, above all, he irritates me because he reminds me so much of myself 15 years ago, and 15 years ago I was a bit of a d**k and it hurts to be reminded.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Your car is ready for the 2nd hand market and to be sold to an unsuspecting buyer in "Very Good Condition"


What a knob!!! You've got to be joking !!! ... nothing unsuspecting about spending 4,500 dirhams just to keep your vehicle in top pristene conditon and spending money accordingly to do so .... it would have to be the cleanest, straightest A6 in DXB for its age !!! You were probably fishing for a bite and you got it !!

BTW .... the plan is for me to keep it for the next 7 years until I head off .... derrrrrrrrrrrrrr! 

You would have gotten that drift if you had have read the original reply !!! Why have a few got to be so insultive lately?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

he is just a boring troll


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Can you cite references that prove this ridiculous assertion? Can you show, for example, a list of 10 contiguous events where 9 have been cancelled?


Hell... that would be an improvement if indeed 9 of 10 were canceled. I'd say almost every event in Dubai is a ridiculous waste of time.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

excluding the events at the Irish Village of course!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

YKYBIDTL when you the dark blue Emirates Volvo estates become invisible!


----------

